# Sodium Hydroxide Suppliers UK



## WillJShore (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Yet another basic question from myself. Would anyone know where the best place to buy Sodium Hydroxide for CP Soap. I've seen a few on sites however, the prices are quite different. I'm guessing some of the SH i'm looking at are of a different concentration, anyway someone could point me in the right direction?

Many thanks in advance. 

Will.


----------



## SudsyKat (Feb 14, 2011)

I can buy small quantities (16 oz) at the local hardware store - it's just straight up lye. I usually order from Essential Depot Online  http://www.essentialdepot.com. They sell it in slightly larger containers (32 ounces) for the same price - and you can order several containers at once. If you plan to make a fair amount of soap, you really can't beat their prices. They also have sales when it's even cheaper.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Will,

I doubt the Essentials Depot price with free shipping would include the UK, but if availability for you is limited it may be worth contacting them to see what it would cost.

Out of extreme curiosity I called Essentials Depot and asked about shipments to the UK.  Don't know yet but the owner is British (not in at the moment) and will call back.  Interesting how that works.  Then on their website I noticed they have a number for customers in the UK to call.  You may want to give it a shot.   Good luck.


----------



## SudsyKat (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry - I totally missed the point on that post! I didn't notice the part about the UK. But judging from Dennis's post, maybe this will be a happy accident for you! Good luck.


----------



## WillJShore (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks for both posts. I'll certainly give them a call in the morning to see what they can do.
Thanks for the help! I've been struggling up until stumbling across this forum. 

Will


----------



## radar-78 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to all this but I am in the UK so I'll give you my tuppence worth.It is was available at Wilkinsons - not showing up online now but it was there a fortnight ago when I was looking.I also looked it up online at Focus diy, Homebase and B&Q. It usually shows up as buy in-store only. It is sometimes listed as caustic soda. It isn't the cheapest way to buy it but it will mean you may be able to get it locally without paying postage and packing charges. I bought a few things (palm, castor and coconut oils) as well as the sodium hydroxide from the Soap Kitchen Online so that the p&p didn't seem so bad. As long as it's 100% sodium hydroxide with nothing else under the ingredients listing then it's ok for soaping. To answer the last question of concentration, no there is no difference between sodium hydroxide sold from different vendors, if it is listed as suitable for soapmaking then regardless of the price, it is the same thing. The concentration will only depend on your preference when you come to add water to it. Use water default setting in soap calc to begin with.


----------



## Faru (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi 

I too buy from soap Kitchen....the postage seems cheaper if you buy the other stuff. You can bye lye in B&Q as well.

I also buy deionised (Car Battery) water from Halfords...saves on P&P charges.


----------



## turnedlight (Feb 16, 2011)

Order it at Boots the chemist, it's cheap there! I just rang up and asked, then went in and collected. I did the same for castor oil too, they can get it for you in larger quantities if you ask. 

(I'm in Hampshire, by the way.)


----------



## madpiano (Feb 17, 2011)

B&Q and Sainsburys are ok - keep the empty bottles of it. Once you have 25, you can order 25kg bags and refill into those....


----------



## Faru (Feb 18, 2011)

*Fragrance Oils in the UK*

Hi Everyone,

I have found this new website selling lots of fragrance oils and other candles making supplies. The Fo are all skin safe.

www.scentperfique.co.uk

They have many different fragrance oils than Sensory Perfection.

Regards
Faru


----------



## sammi10 (Feb 19, 2011)

*lye*

Try www.justasoap.co.uk i think their shipping is reasonable if you are buying lots of stuff Im going to check out the soap kitchen though


----------

